# Mes impressions sur l'iPhone OS pour mon iPod Touch



## meilingibookg3 (18 Juin 2009)

Ma réaction : Liste à envoyer à Apple en urgence... !!!!
J'ai un iPod Touch qui attendait mieux que les maigres améliorations, surtout que j'ai payé 7,95  : 
À revoir !!!!!!
sélectionner, tout sélectionner (dommage qu'on ne puisse pas sélectionner un pan de phrases plutôt qu'un mot) à évoluer, car il me semble que le Blackberry (là je m'adresse à l'iPhone puisqu'ils partagent le même software) le fait... je vais tester avec le Bold de mon frère, et l'autre, le tactile (le Gold ?!? j'en sais rien car je ne suis pas très Blackberry) de mon autre frère... 
Spotlight : il n'arrive même pas à détecter les fichiers que j'ai récupérer via "File" une petite application sympa qui me permet de lire mes travaux, et les essais de théoriciens, de machins, et bidules... J'ai fait une recherche pour trouver l'essai de Hilary Sample intitulé BioMedCity, il n'a même pas été fichu de fouiller dans ses entrailles. Or, le spotlight de mon Léo le fait et me trouve tout ce dont j'ai besoin! À revoir absolument !
Le format Paysage devrait être possible même pour les applis comme le Bento!
Bluetooth : Argh! Mais pourquoi Apple ??!!!! Pourquoi avoir permis le bluetooth, si on ne peut pas le jumeler avec l'ordi comme c'est le cas avec le blackberry et mon misérable samsung (je ne me souviens même plus de la version, tant il m'énerve car peu ergonomique, et vous savez quoi, il fonctionne sous windobe mobile, j'en sais rien... je n'ai même pas fait la mise à jour depuis un siècle !!!) !!! J'attends une amélioration à ce niveau. Je veux jumeler mon iPod Touch et mon Macbook pro... d'autant que mon Macbook pro le reconnaît, m'indique le code, l'iPod aussi le reconnaît, mais cet andouille refuse de fournir l'effort... C'est simple, il me semble qu'Apple l'a légèrement débridé, donc je suis furieuse !!!! Avec le Bluetooth, je pourrais synchroniser mes deux appareils fétiches (mais je n'oublie pas mon vieil iBook G3 tant qu'il marche, même lentement, d'ailleurs, je vais essayer de me trouver un dongle pour le bluetooth, et mes iPod Mini et shuffle), par synchroniser le contenu de mon soft Bento, c'est tout, c'est tout simple non ?
iCal a besoin d'un sérieux changement... il est pire que rudimentaire... il faut dire que l'iCal de Léo... Voilà, j'oubliais : Où est "Tâche" ? Il est pourtant présent dans l'iCal de Léo (et de Tiger, Panther, Jag. (avec une pointe de nostalgie, tout de même), et Puma) Ça me saurait utile car j'ai souvent du retard et mon ordinateur ne peut par démarrer seul (sic) pour m'avertir de mon retard... J'attends de nettes améliorations puisque nous sommes devenus des Touaregs (rires), je veux dire des nomades et avons besoin de tout ce que contiennent nos macs (mais aussi le PC pour les possesseurs de l'iPhone mais qui ont "encore" un PC, pourquoi pas !)...

Tout de même !
Cool le dictaphone, je vais le comparer avec l'iTalk et s'il ne me convient pas, alors je serais dans l'obligation d'acheter l'iTalk pour trois malheureux euros (pas cher, je trouve finalement).
couper/copier/coller : tant mieux, il était temps, 
Et c'est tout!

Ce qui manque !???!!!!
Où est la boussole ? Je comprends que l'iPhone 3G (mais aussi, je l'espère la V1) et l'iPhone 3GS soient mieux équipés, mais il me semble que l'iPod Touch a aussi le wifi et Plan... donc une Boussole n'aurait pas été de trop...
J'envisage de faire un tire groupé : nouvel iPod Touch (avec caméra photo et vidéo, je l'espère !!! sinon je ne dépense pas un ) et iPhone 3GS (je sens que la BNP va m'envoyer les huissiers !!!!), mais j'aurai aimé quelques bidules, j'en sais rien dashboard, ou exposé, ou ah oui, je déconne pour Dash et pour exposé, mais et Flash ?!? Je crois que c'est Adobe qui trépigne telle une grand-mère acariâtre !!! Je ne pense pas que cela vienne d'Apple... J'aimerais pouvoir lire aussi du .flv, pourquoi pas ?
Je ne demande pas de MMS, tout de même... 

J'aurai aimé aussi :
Acrobat reader pour mon iPod Touch, plutôt que cette médiocre application PdfReaderPro, qui n'est pro que par son nom... les téléphones sous windobe mobile sont mieux lotis.

Question : Peut-on ouvrir et sauvegarder des fichiers joints ? Peut-on archiver ses e.mails comme Mail et Entourage le font ? 

Soit j'ai payé 7,95 , mais en définitive, quand on y réfléchit, on paie bien les apps... Mais bon, quand je vois que le firmware est gratos pour l'iPhone, sous prétexte qu'ils paient un abonnement, je trouve cela honteux... mais je n'aurai pas crié si j'avais eu plus de choses

Bon, il va falloir passer aux choses sérieuses : un iPhone digne de ce nom!!! + un iPod Touch avec appareil photo et caméra... why not!?!


----------



## globox3 (19 Juin 2009)

meilingibookg3 a dit:


> Où est la boussole ? Je comprends que l'iPhone 3G (mais aussi, je l'espère la V1) et l'iPhone 3GS soient mieux équipés, mais il me semble que l'iPod Touch a aussi le wifi et Plan... donc une Boussole n'aurait pas été de trop...



Pour la boussole, c'est pas un probléme logiciel, il faut avoir un magnétomètre dans l'appareil... sans ça aucun espoir.


----------



## meilingibookg3 (19 Juin 2009)

globox3 a dit:


> Pour la boussole, c'est pas un probléme logiciel, il faut avoir un magnétomètre dans l'appareil... sans ça aucun espoir.


On peut toujours rêver, mais le nouvel iPod Touch devrait régler ce problème. La preuve qui savait  à part ceux qui ont disséqué l'ipod touch  que l'iPod Touch possédait une puce bluetooth ? Alors rêvons, rêvons...


----------

